
Show HN: Email finder and email verifier for free - appdrag
https://leadfinder-1bc7fc.appdrag.com/
======
canadianwriter
I've always wondered how these kind of services deal with things like CASL
here in Canada where the use of the service is basically illegal (well, the
point of the service) - I guess you could make the argument that it could be
used to find a contact you already had, but that's a flimsy one.

